
Doctors and nurses treating Covid-19 report high rates of depression and anxiety - ajaviaad
https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/2020/3/26/21193122/coronavirus-mental-health-doctors-nurses-covid-19
======
giardini
The ones I speak to report a high rate of overtime pay.

